# MY VERY FIRST GOLD BUTTON 90 GRAMS



## iis (Nov 11, 2007)

MY VERY FIRST GOLD BUTTON 90 GRAMS


----------



## Noxx (Nov 11, 2007)

90 grams your first button ? :shock: 
lol mine was only 3 grams.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 11, 2007)

Niceeeeeeee :wink:


----------



## iis (Nov 14, 2007)

soz yaz cant see all my posts english is not my 1st language am a frm Ukraine but live in england. i have to get other people to do my posts. other way i have plenty of questions witch i would like to ask but i cant!!! and thanks to u all i have learnt alot from your website coz i can read and under stand it   :?:


----------



## Redders (Nov 14, 2007)

Firstly, yer gotta get some adults to help you with the English language.

Very impressive first button(s). You must have some commercial access to scrap..... must have taken a container-load of old computers for that yield.

Well done, mate. fair play to yer. Whereabouts in England are you? from Yorkshire mesen (hence english is not my first language, either)


----------



## Buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

Ayup Redders,

As tha doin :lol: lol!

Where abouts in Gods own are you from?

I live in Wakefield

You might have heard of it?

Buzz


----------



## Lou (Nov 14, 2007)

That's a lot of gold!


----------



## iis (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Buzz.
I hoop u wel andostent may spelling or onaze pippel on the forum bikoz i am from ukraine liv in england i kan spik english but i kan't spel neva lern english :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :!: 
let mi nov if ane bodi kan andostent may spelling Thenku


----------



## Noxx (Nov 20, 2007)

iis said:


> Hi Buzz.
> I hoop u wel andostent may spelling or onaze pippel on the forum bikoz i am from ukraine liv in england i kan spik english but i kan't spel neva lern english :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :!:
> let mi nov if ane bodi kan andostent may spelling Thenku



OMG :shock: lol


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 20, 2007)

iis, Don't worry english is my language and i can hardly understand it myself. lol

If you need help just post your questions and we will figure it out for you. :wink: 

I know of a couple of other forum members who are members, but have to have someone who knows english figure it out for them.

Their's no shame in learning.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 20, 2007)

nice nuggets!!


----------



## Buzz (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi iis

Just spell the words as you say them, we'll work out what it is you are asking!

Regards
Buzz


----------



## skyline27 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll trade you English lessons for one of those buttons. Math and history too!!!


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 16, 2007)

my first pure 10 gram gold nugget thanks to steves dvds


----------



## Noxx (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice Precious Metals !

And long time no see


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 16, 2007)

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 17, 2007)

lazer dvd helped and reading the forum couldnt master this without you guys thanks


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 23, 2007)

this is all my latest refining

im up to 138 grams .998


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

138 grams, That's nice. Real nice. :wink:


----------



## iis (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorre i am cano't help du 2 english lengvish i can wrait on ukrainian lengvish or rashen


----------



## Smitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is what iis is attempting to say.

"Sorre i am cano't help du 2 english lengvish i can wrait on ukrainian lengvish or rashen"

Sorry, I cannot help you to do English language , I can write in Ukranian language and Russian.

Wonder why I only got a C in Linguistics 310.


----------



## Irons (Dec 26, 2007)

Smitty said:


> Here is what iis is attempting to say.
> 
> "Sorre i am cano't help du 2 english lengvish i can wrait on ukrainian lengvish or rashen"
> 
> ...



Those poor NSA computers have crashed and burned.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 26, 2007)

Precious Metals. 

You should be proud of what you've done. It looks better than 998, unless there was any discoloration (usually reddish) on it? The crystal and the pipe look pretty good. Pure gold is hard to photograph. Also, the good crystal and pipe can sometimes be reduced, or obliterated, in a torch melt button, as opposed to a crucible melt. I like to cast my gold instead of making buttons. I also keep the flame off of the bar, after pouring.

I would say that, in a torch melt, discoloration (usually reddish) is the most reliable indicator of all. It's either there or it isn't. If it's there, your gold is off-purity. For 999.5, or better, gold, you have to get rid of the metals that are causing the discoloration. Many dilute acids will dissolve the discoloration, but this treatment is only cosmetic. The garbage is still there.

*Here's the way I do a torch melt:*
If dirty, I first try to clean the gold, when molten, by alternating very small pinches of niter and borax (preferably anhydrous). I add 2 or 3 beads of niter and watch. You will see the oxides of the metals rise to the top, in the form of a whitish film on the surface of the gold. This is collected to the sides of the melt with a pinch of borax. I don't cover the gold with flux. I use small amounts so that the flux runs off the convex gold meniscus and collects on the side. This small ring of flux also makes it easier to pour the gold and leave the flux behind. 

If the gold is most likely pure, the surface will will bright, shiny, reflective, and still, with no white stuff forming or collecting. If you can't achieve this, after 4 or 5 chemical applications, you may have to shot and redissolve the gold and re-refine it. This will go faster the second time. However, If the whitish film is getting less and less with each chemical cycle, the chances are good that you can ultimately clean it. Watch carefully and play it by ear. Although it is rare, it is possible to get crystal and a pipe and still get discoloration. Discoloration and 999.5, and better, gold don't seem to co-exist.

If, after cooling, there is a fern-like crystal pattern on the surface, the gold is probably contaminated with platinum. This material will have to be re-refined. Also, it doesn't take much Pt to create a dirty grayish look to the gold powder, especially when dry. You'll have a better chance of not re-precipitating Pt in your gold if you use Ferrous Sulfate for your 2nd drop. However, the FeSO4 requires excellent rinsing - see Hoke for the best procedures for using FeSO4.

When re-working gold (whether Pt is present, or not), the best books suggest (1) Using a different precipitant when re-working the gold, and, (2) Melting and shotting the gold before re-dissolving. In other words, they don't dissolve the powder until after it is melted.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 26, 2007)

my buttons look really clean i took a picture with my camera phone im assaying them tommorro ill post the assay maybe there .999 who know

lazer steve help on my refining so im secure of my buttons being the best i can have them

thanks 

pm


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Dec 26, 2007)

I often end up with some very small clear beads of borax flux on my gold nuggets. Is there a way to dissolve it? When I chip it off with a knife I seem to scrap some gold off too.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 26, 2007)

Get about a 1/4" steel rod, about 6" long, and lightly tap the slag that's on the gold. I prefer doing this under running water. With practice, it should shatter the slag without marring the gold. The slag powder will rinse off. If the slag is in a hole, you sometimes have to carefully dig it out. If you just use pinches of flux, in the proper order, and learn to pour the gold off without any flux coming along for the ride, you won't have that problem. Practice.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry late Christmas Chris.

Hey Christmas Chris. Chris Cringle .

Are you Santa Clause GSP ? Harold wouldn't except the honor.


----------



## iis (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi 
But I can spik English , 
I vil laic too ask a help I done may gold but it is not pyre 96,.....% I tested 
and it got 1,...%of Be and 2,...%Se or Si ,don’t remember nau,bin redisolv and voshet wiz hot voter ,haidrohlorik never did wiz Ammonium haidrooksayd 
any help PLS...?


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 26, 2007)

would love to help but dont understand you bud


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 26, 2007)

iis said:


> Hi
> But I can spik English ,
> I vil laic too ask a help I done may gold but it is not pyre 96,.....% I tested
> and it got 1,...%of Be and 2,...%Se or Si ,don’t remember nau,bin redisolv and voshet wiz hot voter ,haidrohlorik never did wiz Ammonium haidrooksayd
> any help PLS...?



Hi, but i can speak english. I would like to ask for help. I done my gold but it is not pure. 96 %. I tested it and got 1 % Be 2 % Si don't remember now. But redissolved and washed in hot water. Harold never did wash with ammonium hydroxide. Any help please.....?

I think that's it.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the end is;
hot water, hydrochloric never did with
ammonium hydroxide. I don't think he 
mentions Harold?


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 26, 2007)

Is this what you mean iis 

Gold powder wash :arrow: 



Harold said:


> First wash should be in boiling HCL and tap water. Boil for a prolonged period of time. Take up the solution
> with tap water, decant after the gold has settled, then rinse with tap water, which should again be
> brought to a boil. After it has boiled for a period of time, add more tap water to cool the lot, then decant
> as before. Rinse again, and do it until the wash water comes off clear. Next, wash the gold with
> ...


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 26, 2007)

Well said thats the main secret


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 27, 2007)

i did a tourch melt much nicer nugget


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 27, 2007)

iis, 

Could you possibly use a translation program? You could write in your home language (Ukrainian?) and post in English. It seems you have a lot to contribute. I understand your frustation.


----------



## iis (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi
Yes, bat I mostly done that entire end still got in the gold ,Be.,Se.,or Si
Tank you will tray again.


Anne won now do is worse to buying a 1kg of processors for a60.00 $$


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 27, 2007)

Iis, what method are you using to refine the gold ? 
Is it hcl-cl ?
AR ?

???????

Tell us how you did the process. We will help you translate it .


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 28, 2007)

its getting bigger bigger 313 grams

.997


----------



## Noxx (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice one !


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks i had it assayed .997 

that something i what to learn how to assay any one has info on that


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 28, 2007)

Rick,

It looks like it is about time for you to start pouring bars! :wink: 

Great work.

Steve


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 28, 2007)

steve thanks to your dvds, i could have never done it without them thanks so much for all your support

cant wait for the platinum dvd you have comming out


----------



## iis (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi
Method I using to refine the gold is AR and precipitants wiz SMB and Hydrazine at first.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Dec 29, 2007)

only smb


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 29, 2007)

PRECIOUS METALS said:


> THE CHOICES YOU MAKE CONTROLS YOUR DESTINY



Or don't make. 

I love that saying. :wink:


----------

